# Rotten Gas Mileage - 86 300ZX NA - HELP!!



## MaxQ (Jun 3, 2004)

I have an '86 300zx NA. New NGK plugs and wires, 5Zigen muffler, Weapon R Ram Air kit. I am averaging about 10-12 mpg on the street, 23+ freeway. I like to punch it from light to light, but nowhere near enough to qualify me for that sh***y mileage. Any suggestions? Any questions? I'd be glad to answer them and get some improvement ideas. I'm switching out my MAF next week (rough idle at startup). All comments welcome.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Check timing. Also check the o2 sensor , that one has the biggest effect on fuel mileage. It's basically impossible to test without a guage , you might as well just replace it , it's not that expensive. Kinda a pain to get to though , at least on the turbo cars.


----------



## MaxQ (Jun 3, 2004)

thanks. just ordered one from motorsport auto. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## NCSUracer (May 27, 2004)

pull the hose that connects to the throtle body off the throttle body and see if you have a bunch of gunk built up there- use a little brake cleaner to get it out. That may help gas milage some and will help throttle response.


----------

